# Rutex 17 Jewels



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi again. Just bought this a few days ago. All I know that the movement is Swiss and that the case resembles a Hamilton #15. If so. This watch should have a production date of about 1950.

Do not have this watch in my possession yet.

Thanks in advance.


----------

